# Wiring amps and a capacitor



## FHal11 (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm adding a capacitor to my system, as well as a second amp. The capacitor is an Audison 1.3 farad, and the amps are JL 500/5 and 250/1...

I understand that the posiive cable should run from the battery to the cap, and then to the amps (fused of course), and as the top of the cap is solid aluminum, with multiple inputs/outputs, it should be fine as a distribution block. Can I do the same thing with the ground, connecting both amps to the cap and running one wire to the chassis? Or do I need separate ground cables from each piece of equipment? Thanks!


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Should search more, but here is a link to the install process I've used.
Car Audio Capacitor Installation


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Don't believe the hype. Do some research - adding a cap will almost certainly be a waste of time and money.


----------



## FHal11 (Jun 22, 2010)

I've actually read that page you linked to, and it doesn't answer my question...which is why I posted it on DIYMA...thanks though.

And yes, I know it's controversial on these boards, but I'm going to try adding a cap to my system and make my own judgement as to how well it works...

Can anyone answer my question? Do I need 3 separate ground wires to the chassis, or can I run both the amplifier's ground to the cap, and then run one ground to the chassis?


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

Run grounds from the amps to the cap. Ground the cap with the shortest wire possible to the thickest piece of metal on car.

If the amps are fused you don’t necessarily need to place another fuse between the cap and amps. But you do need a fuse as close to the battery as possible.


----------



## FLAstrongman (Sep 22, 2010)

It's a much better idea to run your all your grounds to the chassis not the cap.


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

I think the grounding points need to be taken into consideration (distance between amps and cap). Basically all should have the same potential.

Stinger says wire amps to cap:

http://www.stingerelectronics.com/images/pdfs/4SPC505-5010-5050 instructions.pdf


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

SoundChaser said:


> Run grounds from the amps to the cap. Ground the cap with the shortest wire possible to the thickest piece of metal on car.
> 
> If the amps are fused you don’t necessarily need to place another fuse between the cap and amps. But you do need a fuse as close to the battery as possible.


what good will fuses on the amp do if the wire gets cut in some fashion?


----------



## FLAstrongman (Sep 22, 2010)

Good point. Personally, I would run double grounds. Ground from amp to cap and amp to chassis as well. Can't have too many grounds IMO.


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

nineball said:


> what good will fuses on the amp do if the wire gets cut in some fashion?


Some amps do not have internal fuses. Hence you need to fuse them externally.

If the wire between the amp and cap shorts out somehow, the fuse by the battery will blow.


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

SoundChaser said:


> If the amps are fused you don’t necessarily need to place another fuse between the cap and amps. But you do need a fuse as close to the battery as possible.





SoundChaser said:


> Some amps do not have internal fuses. Hence you need to fuse them externally.
> 
> If the wire between the amp and cap shorts out somehow, the fuse by the battery will blow.



pick one story and stick with it. it doesn't matter if your amps have internal fuses or not, you still need to fuse it at the battery.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I assumed the image of 2 amps in the link would be self explanatory. Ground the amps and cap to chassis.

Fuse the amps after the cap if they don't have internal fusing, and fusing at the batt. should be done regardless of using an capacitor.


----------



## FHal11 (Jun 22, 2010)

schmiddr2 said:


> I assumed the image of 2 amps in the link would be self explanatory. Ground the amps and cap to chassis.


I don't see any image with 2 amps. . .just one with 2 capacitors. . .am I missing it? 

Even with one amplifier, that link shows separate grounds. . .


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

FHal11 said:


> I don't see any image with 2 amps. . .just one with 2 capacitors. . .am I missing it?
> 
> Even with one amplifier, that link shows separate grounds. . .


You're right, my mistake.

The image shows that each device is grounded, not where it's grounded. Amp and cap grounded at the same location using separate wires.


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

nineball said:


> pick one story and stick with it. it doesn't matter if your amps have internal fuses or not, you still need to fuse it at the battery.


A failure to communicate?

OP’s scenario:

Battery-------cap---2 amps

Fuse definitely needed after the battery and as close as possible to the battery. If both amps are internally fused, no need for anymore fuses after the cap. If amps are not internally fused; fuse both hot leads from the cap to the two amps.


----------

